# Neue Rute zum Schleppen und Posen gesucht [Kaufberatung]



## DJNoob (12. März 2021)

Moin moin allerseits, ich möchte mir demnächst eine neue 3,90m Rute zu legen.
Hauptziel wäre hier:

- Weitwürfe
- schleppend mit Spiros max 30g
- Keine Tele Rute
- Auch mal zum Spoonen auf weite distanzen

Ich hätte da den ein oder anderen Kandidaten und wollte mal eure Meinungen hören. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch den einen oder anderen Vorschlag.

- Sänger Rute Sphiro Trout RX-H 15-45g 3,90m
- Tubertini FTM Catapult Evo 2019 | 3,90m | 20-40g | 
- Tubertini FTM Catapult PRO | 3,90m | 20-40g 

Am meisten würde mich die FTM Pro interessieren, leider findet man sehr wenig infos drüber.


----------



## DJNoob (14. März 2021)

hi, Niemand da?


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. März 2021)

Mir wären deine Vorschläge mit 30gr. Sbiro und weite Distanzen zu schwach im Wurfgewicht, meine hat da bis 70 gr. WG. Zu deinen Vorschlägen kann ich dir nichts sagen da unbekannt.


----------



## DJNoob (14. März 2021)

Ich finde leider auch nichts wirkliches im Internet.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. März 2021)

Bei Youtube ist auf MikesBig Trouts seinem Kanal was zu finden, er ist aber ein FTM-Angler.


----------



## DJNoob (14. März 2021)

Habe ich schon gesehen. Mich würde noch die frage interssieren, wo die Unterschiede zwischen der Evo und der pro liegen. Angeblich bessere Qualität. Aber leider nichts zu finden.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. März 2021)

DJNoob schrieb:


> Moin moin allerseits, ich möchte mir demnächst eine neue 3,90m Rute zu legen.
> Hauptziel wäre hier:
> 
> - Weitwürfe
> ...


Zu deinen Vorschlägen kann ich dir nicht helfen. 
Allerdings vielleicht ne andere Empfehlung. 
Hab ne Daiwa Aqualite Power Float in 4,20 Wg -50g.
Damit kommt man schon auf ordentlich Wurfweiiten .
Weiß ja auch nicht was du mit weit meinst. 
Mit nem Spiro, Bombarde kommt man schon auf echte 60/70m.


----------



## DJNoob (14. März 2021)

Forelle74: Mein Freund mit dem ich sehr oft Angele, hat vor kurzen eine megaforce geschrottet. Er ist kein Anfänger und angelt schon Jahre. Ein anderer deren Megaforce von Daiwa ich in der Hand hatte und werfen durfte, hatte einen Spitzenbruch vorher. Ist alles kein Thema, nur schreckt mich soetwas ab.
Die komplette serie von Daiwa generell sieht optisch mega aus und gefällt mir auch sehr, allerdings habe ich etwas angst, das ich dann ohne Rute da stehe, wenn sie mal kaputt geht, wegen fusch in der Produktion oder mangelnder Quali. Und 4,20 wäre mir zu viel, daher 3,90m. Nicht mehr oder weniger. Perfekte größe für meine 1,65m


----------



## Forelle74 (14. März 2021)

DJNoob schrieb:


> Forelle74: Mein Freund mit dem ich sehr oft Angele, hat vor kurzen eine megaforce geschrottet. Er ist kein Anfänger und angelt schon Jahre. Ein anderer deren Megaforce von Daiwa ich in der Hand hatte und werfen durfte, hatte einen Spitzenbruch vorher. Ist alles kein Thema, nur schreckt mich soetwas ab.
> Die komplette serie von Daiwa generell sieht optisch mega aus und gefällt mir auch sehr, allerdings habe ich etwas angst, das ich dann ohne Rute da stehe, wenn sie mal kaputt geht, wegen fusch in der Produktion oder mangelnder Quali. Und 4,20 wäre mir zu viel, daher 3,90m. Nicht mehr oder weniger. Perfekte größe für meine 1,65m


Die Megaforce sind ja Tele Ruten,.

Die Power Float gibts auch in 3,90.








						Daiwa Aqualite Power Float Posenrute | Ihr Angelshop für Angelsport und Angelausrüstung
					

Angeln-Shop.de - Der Fachversand für Raubfisch & Meeresangeln Daiwa Aqualite Power Float 4,20m 15-50g Posenrute  hier günstig bestellen.




					www.angeln-shop.de
				




Die spielen auch in ner anderen Preis Klasse.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. März 2021)

Ich hab ne Daiwa Laguna Tele Float
Ne Procaster
Die Power Float
Ne Megaforce Tele
Ne Ninja Bolo
Und ne Ninja X Feeder 


Gebrochen ist mir noch keine.
Allerdings ist mir im Wurf noch nie ne Rute gebrochen .
Auch nicht von diversen anderen Herstellern.
Ich überlaste aber auch nie das Wurfgewicht.


----------



## DJNoob (14. März 2021)

Danke forelle. 
Ich glaube ich habe mich für etwas komplett anderes entschieden. 
IRON TROUT Spihro  RX-H 3,90m 15-45g


----------



## Naish82 (23. März 2021)

Willst du den Spoon dann am Spiro Fischen? 
Ich glaube eine Rute, mit der du spiros auf weite Distanz feuerst passt vom Wg so überhaupt nicht zu nem Spoon... =)


----------



## Forelle74 (23. März 2021)

DJNoob schrieb:


> Moin moin allerseits, ich möchte mir demnächst eine neue 3,90m Rute zu legen.
> Hauptziel wäre hier:
> 
> - Weitwürfe
> ...





Naish82 schrieb:


> Willst du den Spoon dann am Spiro Fischen?
> Ich glaube eine Rute, mit der du spiros auf weite Distanz feuerst passt vom Wg so überhaupt nicht zu nem Spoon... =)


Ich bin davon ausgegangen das er den Spoon am Spiro System fischt.
Anders macht es ja keinen Sinn.
Diese Art und Länge der Rute taugt nicht so wirklich zum " echten" Spinfischen.


----------



## DJNoob (23. März 2021)

Moin, hauptsächlich geht es um spiro > schleppfischen oder Pose mit spiro und grundfischen. Für spoon habe ich andere Ruten.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (23. März 2021)

Kennst Du schon die Mitchell Suprema 3.0 Troutista Lake? Habe leichte Ausführungen der Rute mal testen dürfen. Die haben einen soliden Eindruck gemacht. Im Clip siehst Du die leichten Modelle, gibts wohl bis 30 Gramm Wurfgewicht.


----------

